# Dollar Store bunny toy finds!



## undergunfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Since the Dollar Tree (a dollar store) is my absolute favorite and luckiest place to find rabbit toys, I thought I would start a picture thread of all the neat toys that could be waiting for you at the Dollar Store for your rabbit to have fun with !

All toys that I post have been played with by my rabbits and are a hit for them. I have found them all to be safe in every way, if not...then I wouldn't be posting them .





*First off is a basic wiffle type ball, came in a 6 pack:*







*
A finger trick toy (for shredding), came in a 6 pack:*






*
A slinky (for supervised play):*







*A basic cat ball with a bell inside, came in a 4 pack:*







*An air-filled "Bugs Bunny" ball:*







*A grape vine wreath:*






*
An untreated wooden puzzle toy:*









Here is a happy Dollar Store toy loving bunny ....







*

So let's see YOUR "Dollar Store Bunny Toy Finds!" :biggrin2:*


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 15, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Here is a happy Dollar Store toy loving bunny ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I would find this :yeahthat:at the Dollar Store. I'd snatch him up in a minute! :biggrin2:


----------



## gwhoosh (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't have pictures because I don't have them with my right now, but I've found that wreath too, and a pack of 5 small wicker balls (both my bunny and friend's LOVED these, and they were so cheap!), and a cute baby blanket that I figured was ok to give because if she pees on it, hey, it was only a dollar!


----------



## myLoki (Sep 15, 2007)

Undergunfire...........you inspire me.:biggrin2: Haha! I went to the Dollar Tree today and these are my finds.







1. Plastic Baseballs
2. Small broom and dustpan
3. Wickerballs
4. High backed litterpan (now i just need to cut an entrance for her; she tends to pee over the side of her current one.
5. Candy for ME!



t.


----------



## gwhoosh (Sep 15, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> Undergunfire...........you inspire me.:biggrin2: Haha! I went to the Dollar Tree today and these are my finds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are the wicker balls I was talking about!! I bought them too, and I may have to go buy another bag. Rilee loves them to pieces (literally) and it's sooo much cheaper than ordering something similar from BusyBunny or somewhere.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh there is a Dollar Tree around here! Next time I have some money bunny bunny toys!!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 15, 2007)

There is a new store that opened called the Great 88 Store. Most things are 88 cents or 2 for $1.88 and so on.






I plan to drill some holes and stuff some craisens into these wood blocks.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 15, 2007)

T....Marlin has the same litter pan, but his is blue . I also have a small dust pan with the handle for easy bunny poopy pick ups!

Stan....I also have some of those wooden blocks that I bought a while ago for the bunnies. They LOVED them .




The dollar store IS a GREAT place for bunny toys, honestly :biggrin2:!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 17, 2007)

i get so paranoid when getting things for the buns , that there teeth are going to get stuck in it, or it is going to be poisonous, or they are going to choke on it, or it is just bad for them. I know that toys made for babies are not toxic as long as there are no small parts but how do you know for sure that they are ok for your buns? 

i have seen all those things that you have Amy at the dollar store now i want to run and get some for my guys, but i would figure the puzzle thing out first then give it to them,lol.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 17, 2007)

*theicequeen99121 wrote: *


> I know that toys made for babies are not toxic as long as there are no small parts but how do you know for sure that they are ok for your buns?


I actually just give it to them. My buns don't chew up the wood in days, it takes them months, so they are only getting a little at a time.

So far, I haven't seen any issues at all .


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 19, 2007)

Whats a dollar store?

:hiding:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 19, 2007)

It's a store that only sells things that are a dollar or under. They buy outdated stock from companies for cheap and so they can sell thing cheaply.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 19, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Whats a dollar store?
> 
> :hiding:



A place that has more fun bunny toys than a pet store .


----------



## Spring (Sep 19, 2007)

I try to look in the dollar store for bunny toys, but I usually can't find much!

I did find a pack of wooden spoons for 87 cents that I thought were pretty awesome. The bunnies LOVE picking them up and throwing them, chewing them and carrying them around .


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Sep 20, 2007)

*Cool! i recently went to the dollar store to get some construction paper and i also saw  the grape vine wreath , but i didnt know if they were treated or not. I asked the cashier and she said she didnt know. There was no tag on it or anything, should i just assume there untreated?(it looked exactly like the one you have)**
*


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

*~BunBuns~ wrote: *


> *Cool! i recently went to the dollar store to get some construction paper and i also saw  the grape vine wreath , but i didnt know if they were treated or not. I asked the cashier and she said she didnt know. There was no tag on it or anything, should i just assume there untreated?(it looked exactly like the one you have)**
> *



If it wasn't shiny or dark with stain or anything....then I would call it safe .


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 3, 2007)

hey my dollar store has those cat tunnels so i picked one up for the buns, and well they are getting a bigger kick out of the phone book i put in the other day,lol



i have a question about the phone books is it ok if they are eating the pages?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 3, 2007)

*theicequeen99121 wrote: *


> hey my dollar store has those cat tunnels so i picked one up for the buns, and well they are getting a bigger kick out of the phone book i put in the other day,lol
> 
> 
> 
> i have a question about the phone books is it ok if they are eating the pages?


Amy is jealous! I haven't found cat tunnel at my Dollar Store yet!


About the phone books...yep, it should be safe. Most newspapers, ect are printed with soy based ink. You call always call the phone company and ask, just to be sure.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 7, 2007)

There are also these cool pet blankets i use for bunbuns in his travel thing. They come in tons of colors and are $1.14 with tax!! ill post pics when i get home!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is sooty laying half in and half out, he has been doing this since we got it. And the next one is him and his squishy face. They like to push it, and if i forget to lay it down after i come out of the pen from cleaning it he knocks it over. They will also go running through it, who would think a dollar would ammuse them,lol. I have seen these things in the regular stores for much, much more.





Amy i will send "dollar store tunnel" vibes your bunns way,lol


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 7, 2007)

We just got those cat tunnels at our Dollar Tree. I was going to pick 2 up on the way home today!


----------



## Haley (Nov 7, 2007)

We have those cat tunnels at ours too- I will have to pick up a few! They also had a lot of really nice cat food/water ceramic bowls. They are great and much cheaper than pet stores!

Oh and we got some of those wicker balls- they love those!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 7, 2007)

I picked up a new food dish and some more plastic stitching screens at the dollar store, to makenew litter box for Bebe. 
She refuses to use the regular litter box but she will pee and poop in the food dish. :shock:

Sobelow is thenew litter dish.


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 7, 2007)

:Sigh: They were out of the cat tunnels! They replaced them w/ Christmas stuff! :?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 7, 2007)

Gah! I want a cat tunnel! My dollar store needs to get them. Maybe it's my side of the country that doesn't have them? haha!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 8, 2007)

Are you telling us that the cat tunnels are only $1.00 WOW, I went to a pet store and they were asking $29.99 for a cat tunnel. 

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 8, 2007)

yup only 1.00!!!!!!!!!! wow with all this response i could go to the store and sell them to yall!!!!!!!!! lol i thought about picking them up and having you cover the shipping and the cost of the tunnels, but i dont know if it is worth it because i dont know how much it will cost to ship,lol


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 6, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Are you telling us that the cat tunnels are only $1.00 WOW, I went to a pet store and they were asking $29.99 for a cat tunnel.
> 
> Susan:apollo:


Siriously here too. Theres nothing for small animals at any local dollar store


----------



## Roxie (Dec 6, 2007)

Same here


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 6, 2007)

same here!! only lint rollers. i'm mad! 



tracy and nemo


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 18, 2008)

Wiffle balls bought at the Dollar Tree, filled with lettuce. Then I used thread to tie them to the top of the cage.






Entertained bunnies...for now anyways


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 18, 2008)

You can also get the wicker balls at Wal-Mart in the crafts aisle.. where the decor is.

It's like $1.97 for about 9 of em, a bit more than the dollar store, but if you don't have a dollar store, or they hapen to be out, its a good alternative place to pick them up.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> You can also get the wicker balls at Wal-Mart in the crafts aisle.. where the decor is.
> 
> It's like $1.97 for about 9 of em, a bit more than the dollar store, but if you don't have a dollar store, or they hapen to be out, its a good alternative place to pick them up.


My WalMart stopped carrying them many months ago. The bunnies LOVED them. The only ones I can find at my dollar store are tiny ones in a 3 pack....hardly worth it!


My dollar store stocked up on plastic slinkies, so I bought a few. I also bought more colored wiffle balls....and I found a cat tunnel.

I definitely reccommend the slinkies, Marlin lovessss them!


----------

